# First Timer



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

This will be my first time at Waxstock and I am driving up form Windsor. I know the show starts at 9:30 but can anybody tell me what time The car is open as I can bet I will get there early?


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

It's 9-5:30


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

We'll try and put up a timetable/floorplan next week and more info, but essentially:

- The main hall/show opens 9.30am and closes at 4.30pm. 

- The Arrive and Shine opens from 8.00am and entry for that closes at 10.30am or when 150 cars have entered. We have indoor selection for Hall Display for a few Arrive and Shine cars at 8.45am and these will need a low tank of fuel (fuel light on) and cannot be moved until 4.45pm when the hall closes.

- If you don't want to do the Arrive and Shine and arrive at 8.00am, just park in the main car park at the back of the Arena.

- The box office opens from 8.00am if you haven't got a ticket, otherwise just arrive for 9.00-9.30am or so. The closest and best parking is for those cars in the Arrive and Shine, so make an effort and enter  The main car park is close enough as well, but at the back of the Arena, accessed via steps at the rear of the main arena corridor.

- Disabled visitors can park in allocated disabled parking in/near the Arrive and Shine area.

-


----------

